# zuppa di pesce, what to do with left over bluefish, whiting etc



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

so after we ate the infamous big rig blue fish I had some left over as well as some whiting. I picked it all off the bones and put in freezer with no idea what to do with it. Along comes Chistmas eve and our family had a traditional Italain fish meal and I was asked to provide something with the fish I catch. use any comb of fish you like. crab lobster scallops mussles etc


zuppa di pesce

can of crushed tomatoes
3-4 cloves of garlic
1/2 onion
red pepper or cayenne to taste
1-3 cups water
1 can diced tomatoes
2 dozen cherry stone or little neck clams
1/2 lb shrimp
whatever left over fish you have in your freezer

, saute 1/2 the garlic and onion 
Make a basic sauce with crushed tomatoes add basil oregano sugar wine etc, crush the rest of the garlic in the sauce add pepper. you want a slightly spicy garlicky sweet sauce

add clams and shrimp, until clams open and shrimp are cooked. 

Throw in your fish and add water or not until you get the flavor you want. Add diced tomatoes
with the bluefish I added 2 cups of water to tone it down a bit. But wow what a hit, all the New Yorkers in my family devoured it!


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

sounds great !!!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Similar to a bouillabaisse recipe we use for our Christmas. We use shrimp, scollops,crap meat and fish, usually flounder.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Reminds me of Cioppino, a seafood stew originating in San Francisco by immigrant Italian and Portugese fishermen in the early 1900's. They would gather on the pier after a day's fishing and contribute whatever leftover seafood they had after selling their catch to a community pot to be shared among them . I make a San Francisco style Cioppino for New Year's Day. Ingredients include: Celery, Red Onion,Green Bell Pepper, Red Bell Pepper, Garlic, Clam Juice, Crushed Tomato, Olive Oil, Clams, Mussels, Shrimp, Crab, Italian Parsley, Basil, Oregano, Thyme, Bay Leaf, Crushed Red Pepper Flakes, Salt, Black Pepper and a splash or two of Chianti. Served with a rustic homemade bread for mopping up the soup. I'm getting ready to start a batch shortly.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yum


----------

